

Ask HN: what US bank do you usually use for your startup? - rush-tea

Just curious, when you start your startup, what US bank do you use? which one is more friendly, provide better service and competitive fees for small startup?<p>Thanks.
======
damoncali
Use a regional bank. Most have no fees for business checking accounts. I use
Frost Bank - <http://frostbank.com> . They have iPhone deposits, decent online
banking and I haven't paid them a dime in 8 years.

------
rush-tea
I asked the bank rep about if they open up their backend API for payout
processing. Most came back to me with '??'. lol. what exactly should I ask
them?

Do banks have their API open for us to do payout?

oh yeah, from my investigation, I found that wells fargo has the best fee, 0
fee if i have checking and savings acc and do monthly transfer between them.

------
callmeed
I like Chase. Their online/mobile tools are great.

------
dynabros
citi is decent. their backend looks like it was developed in the 70's, but it
works

